# Truck Driving jobs ???



## z71mathewsman (Feb 27, 2017)

Well,its time for a change.I lost my job back in November in the Manufacturing business.Ive been doing the 12hr day 3/2 schedule for 24 yrs.I went and got my Class B w/Hazmat/Tanker license with no luck on finding a job.So next,starting March 21st,starting WCTS truckdriving class for 8 weeks to get my Class A.Question is for you newcomers to this industry.Im not wanting a OTR position,im wanting a regional driver or local position.Is it possible to get one of these with no experience?


----------



## j_seph (Feb 27, 2017)

Have you considered concrete truck?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes there are some bigger truck companies that will hire with no experience, Werner trucking in Lithia springs actually has a truck driving school on there site, another one I can think of is swift in lithonia


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes. It is possible. I just started but doing OTR. I want to get my own truck in 2 years. Going to Boise now with a load of chicken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 27, 2017)

Check on C/L for jobs to see in your area. Under  transportation


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 27, 2017)

*Experience*

I'm going to school at West Georgia Technical to get my license.I don't want to get my license with a company because they send you across the US and plus you have to sign a contract to work for them.This is the reason why I'm going to Tech school to get my license.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 28, 2017)

Plenty of jobs many will hire you fresh outta school but most won't pay much. Don't know what level of income you're looking for and what level of Bull Scat you're willing to tollerate. Did you try the package gas industry? Airgas , Linde, Air Liquide? Think most of those have class B driving jobs avail. Decent pay but you're gonna take some bull. Most gasoline haulers will probably hire you too once you have your A. Try Florida Rock. Just don't expect to make much starting out


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2017)

z71mathewsman said:


> I'm going to school at West Georgia Technical to get my license.I don't want to get my license with a company because they send you across the US and plus you have to sign a contract to work for them.This is the reason why I'm going to Tech school to get my license.



WhAt town is this school in.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 28, 2017)

I can't say it is impossible to find local regional work out of school. Most companies require two years experience. You may find a small independent company that will take a chance on you. Once you get some experience, your choice of companies and pay goes up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 28, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> WhAt town is this school in.



Lagrange Georgia K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Lagrange Georgia K.



Thanks Dave
I went to Miller motte in Columbus.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 28, 2017)

*Tech School*



kmckinnie said:


> WhAt town is this school in.


Carrollton


----------



## j_seph (Mar 1, 2017)

I worked at a beer distributor years ago, they helped me get mine while I worked as a helper and got to drive under my learners and still make money in the process. Once I passed the test I got my own route


----------



## doesplitter (Mar 2, 2017)

Most local companies will not hire you with out  experience. Insurance want cover you. Go to truckers report .com and research any company you think about driving for.


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 11, 2017)

Just always remember, u will either have time home or money but not both at the same time. I'm thinking of getting back into my trk. I parked it in January to take a job at a papermill. Working way more now for less money than I did in a very long time trucking.


----------



## GA native (Mar 13, 2017)

Waste Management is looking for drivers right now. Heard the ad on the radio.


----------



## pop pop jones (Apr 25, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Lagrange Georgia K.



My money is on the school in Carrollton GA. I got mine there, hired by Old Dominion, drove my million miles, climbed out of the truck for good.


----------



## Huntemall (Mar 2, 2018)

*Dot Transportation Inc is hiring drivers in Villa Rica*

Hey Z71.  I am the director of transportation for Dot Transportation out of Vidalia, Ga.  We are looking for drivers in the Villa Rica area and we are over at West Ga Tech recruiting frequently.  If you live in the area and want to work for a reputable company with good equipment and solid growth Dot Foods is the place.  

Look us up at dotfoods.com.  Dot Transportation is the trucking company for Dot Foods.  

We are family owned and we treat our drivers with respect.  We do hire drivers right out of school.

If you need more info PM me and I will send you my direct contact info.


----------

